# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#93 - POWER, Χαλκίδα

## neo4

IP router:10.145.10.129

*ΒΒ Link με #72 PIT*
SSID: ewn-93-72 
Frequency: 5650
Atheros CM9
80άρι πιάτο με feeder nvak 
Nstreme Disabled 

*Access Point*
Λειτουργεί Access Point 801.11b, με SSID: ewn-93AP
DHCP Server που δίνει IP από το range: 10.145.10.10-10.145.10.40
Συχνότητα 2417, δεν ξέρω ποιο κανάλι είναι αυτό. 

AP policy
-------------------------
Λειτουργεί DHCP Server και δεν έχει μπει macfilter.
Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου ώστε να αποδοθεί μόνιμη ip & subnet και να υπάρξει γνωριμία.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Γεια σας παιδια! Ειμαι καινούριος στο ασυρματο δικτυο και θα ηθελα να με βοηθήσετε να συνδεθω σ' αυτό. Καταχωρηση έχει γινει στο ewmn-Wind. 
Ο κομβος ειναι ο #93. 
Εχω μιλήσει με τον PIT, o οποιος συνδεθηκε το ΣΚ που μας περασε, και με τον Liousis

----------


## rosered

Καλημέρα

Αν θέλεις μπορούμε να βρεθούμε και σήμερα να σε βοηθήσω σε ότι θές και ίσως να κάναμε και κάνα σκαν.

Σου στέλνω τηλ. σε πμ.

Φιλικά

Γιώργος

----------


## neo4

Γεια σας φιλοι μου!!!! Με χαρα σας παραθετω μερικες Foto απο το δωμα του σπιτιου μου....

----------


## rosered

Αγαπητε neo4

Απο εκει που βρίσκεσαι σίγουρα βλέπεις τον κόμβο που ετοιμάζω στον ΟΤΕ δίπλα. Θα ανοίξω καινούργιο τοπικ με όλες τις πληροφορίες για τις εργασίες και τους κόμβους που στήθηκαν αυτο το Σ/Κ. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει την Τρίτη μπορούμε να κάνουμε δοκιμές

Φιλικά

Γιώργος

----------


## liousis

Γιώργη καλορίζικος...  ::  Άντε οι κόποι μας αμοίβονται έστω και αν είμαστε αρκετά άτυχοι τις τελευταίες μέρες...  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Τα καλορίζικα και από εμένα. Από ότι βλέπω το AP του PIT θα γίνει ανάρπαστο!!!

----------


## liousis

> Από ότι βλέπω το AP του PIT θα γίνει ανάρπαστο!!!


Χάρη έκανα κάτι χωρίς να σε ρωτήσω...  ::  ..έδωσα την omni που μου είχες δανείσει στον pit σετάκι με το καλώδιο μου..Το έκανα γιατί 'ηθελαν τα παιδιά να κάνουν scan και να πραγματοποιήσουν την σύνδεση μέχρι να πάρει ο pit μια καινούργια...  ::  Σε εμένα δυστυχώς καθόταν...Sorry φίλε αλλά το έκανα για καλό σκοπό...  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Παναγιώτη θα σε μαλώσω που...ζητάς συγγνώμη!  ::   ::   ::  
Μακάρι να φτάσει μέχρι Βόλο αυτή η omni  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Παιδια εχουμε 2 μερες και τρεχουμε σαν τους μουρλους για να στησουμε τον κομβο. Ολα πηγαν πολυ καλα αλα την τελευταια στιγμη χαλασαν. Δεν ξερω τι εγινε αλλα απο το ΜΤ του Γιωργου βλεπω το ΑP αλλα μεσα στα interfaces δεν μου βγαζει το R μπροστα. Δεν ξερω τι εγινε ενω ολα ηταν καλα. Με τον Χαρη τα δωκιμασαμε ολα, αλλα τιποτα. Μαλλον παλι καποιος μας καταραστηκε????!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Ολα αυτα απο το ΜΤ του neo4 (Γιωργου).

----------


## PIT

Τις foto δεν προλαβαμε να τις ανεβασουμε ολες πανω. Θα γινει και αυτο λειαν συντομως!!  ::

----------


## PIT

> Απο εκει που βρίσκεσαι σίγουρα βλέπεις τον κόμβο που ετοιμάζω στον ΟΤΕ δίπλα. Θα ανοίξω καινούργιο τοπικ με όλες τις πληροφορίες για τις εργασίες και τους κόμβους που στήθηκαν αυτο το Σ/Κ. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει την Τρίτη μπορούμε να κάνουμε δοκιμές


Φιλε Γιωργο δεν θα μπορεσουμε γιατι θα λειπουμε και οι δυο σε φυλλο πορειας στον Βολο. Μαλλον απο την αλλη εβδομαδα!! Αντε θα κανουμε τιποτα??? Θα ενδιαφερθει κανενας???

Τα μικρα - μικρα γραμματακια να γινουν και πραξεις.....

----------


## rosered

Παιδια καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα

Ο κόμβος στον ΟΤΕ θα ειναι έτοιμος την Τεταρτη το αργοτερο με 3 if. Επίσης παράλληλα θα τελειωσει και αυτός στον Καράμπαμπα. Το Σ/Κ ολοκληρώθηκαν όλες οι εργασίες στο βουνό (up 'n' runnin') μου μένουν ο ένας κομβος στην Δροσια που βλέπει χαλαρά Αρτάκη κτλ ο οποίος θα υλοποιηθεί το Σ/Κ που έρχεται.

@PIT 
Μόλις με το καλό γυρίσετε απο Βόλο κανονίστε coffee meeting να τα πούμε

Αν όχι σήμερα, το αργοτερο μέχρι αυριο θα ανοίξω νέα τόπικ για τους υλοποιημένους κόμβους.

Γιώργος

----------


## antonisk7

άνοιξε ένα για καθε κόμβο ξεχωριστά με τον κλασσικό τίτλο *( πχ. ΕWN#47-Balibari-Ψαχνά) , περιγράφοντας τον εξοπλισμό , και αν είναι δυνατόν κάποια στιγμή να προσθέσεις και φωτογραφίες με τη θέα του κάθε κόμβου

----------


## PIT

Γιωργο καλημερα. Επειδη ειμαι σε standby λογω του καιρου το απογευμα μετα τις 8 θα ειμαι ελευθερος να κανονισουμε για καφεδακι και να τα πουμε. Παρε με τηλ να κανονισουμε!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Καλησπερα παιδες!!
Σημερα το βραδυ (απο τις 8,30-τωρα) καναμε προσπαθεια με τον neo4 για να συνδεθει με το ΑΡ μου. Αυτες που καναμε πριν ενα μηνα σχεδον οταν πρωτοφτιαχτηκε ο κομβος. Αυτη την φορα αλλαχτηκαν με καινουρια: pigtail, cm9, feeder 2.4 και ελεγχτηκε και το LMR400 με τους κονεκτορες ntype. Scan που κανουμε βρισκει το ΑΡ. Το σημα ειναι στα -76 αλλα connect δεν κανει.  ::   ::  

Απο μεριας μου το ΑΡ μου παιζει κανονικα γιατι εχουν συνδεθει και αλλοι.

Παραθετω μερικες φοτο απο το mt (2.9.6) του neo4.
Οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει.

----------


## costas43gr

Βαλε το 2412 και στο scan list, και στα data rates βαλτε οτι εχεις κι εσυ.
Δες μην εχεις ξεχασει καμια mac address σε ban.
Μπορει να μην κουμπωνει γιατι πιανει κι αλλον στο ιδιο καναλι με -85.
Δοκιμαστε και σε αλλο καναλι.

----------


## PIT

> Δες μην εχεις ξεχασει καμια mac address σε ban.
> .


Δηλαδη να υπαρχει mac address στο mac filter?? Ειχα μια αλλα την αφαιρεσα χθες αλλα δεν καναμε δουλεια.Τα ιδια παλι. 




> Μπορει να μην κουμπωνει γιατι πιανει κι αλλον στο ιδιο καναλι με -85.
> Δοκιμαστε και σε αλλο καναλι.


Θα πρεπει να αλλαξω και εγω καναλι στο δικομου ΑΡ?? ή μονο ο neo4??

----------


## costas43gr

Καλημερα, οτι αλλαγες κανεις εσυ στο AP το ιδιο πρεπει να κανουν και ολοι οι clients.

----------


## PIT

Οk. Αλλα το mac address σε ban τι ειναι??
και που το βλεπω αυτο??

----------


## costas43gr

Οταν περνας στο Access list μια mac βαζεις yes και στο authentication και στο forwarding (τσεκαρεις και τα δυο) για να μπορει να περασει δεδομενα.
Αν βαλεις no (ξετσεκαρεις τις δυο επιλογες) δεν μπορει να περασει τιποτα, και δεν κανει connect στο ap.
Δοκιμασες και με την συχνοτητα στο scan list του πελατη ?

----------


## PIT

Tωρα θα κατεβουμε για να κανουμε μερικες προσπαθειες ακομα.
Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα  ::

----------


## PIT

Χθες εγινε τελικα μετα απο πολυ καιρο η συνδεση του neo4 στο awmn. Και αυτο με την πολυτιμη βοηθεια του Κωστα (costas43gr). 
Κωστα σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τα φωτα σου  ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

μπραβο παίδες  ::  
... να δουμε και με μας τι θα γινει ...  ::

----------


## PIT

Αντωνη απο κει τι γινεται?? Εχετε κανει καμια κινηση??

----------


## costas43gr

Να'στε καλα, οτι μπορουμε κανουμε..  ::  
Καλη επιτυχια στις προσπαθειες σας.

----------


## antonisk7

από τον kokkasgt δεν έχω νέα, από μένα υπάρχει if που κοιτάει προς σε εσένα, θα κάνουμε εκείνο το λινκ που λέγαμε /.?

----------


## neo4

Επιτελους ο neo4 ειναι κοντα σας!!  ::   ::  Τα καταφεραμε χτες να τελειωσουν οι εργασιες συνδεσης μου με τον Pit.Σ'αυτο το σημειο θα θελα να Ευχαριστησω ολους οσους βοηθησανε στην συνδεση  ::  Συγκεκριμενα τον Pit---middle_EAST_WEST---costas43gr---spirosco---antonisk7---liousis
Αν ξεχασα καποιον συγχωρεστεμαι...  ::  
Να σται καλα παιδια  ::   ::   :: 
Με το καλο και αλλα links  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Επιτελους ο neo4 ειναι κοντα σας!!   Τα καταφεραμε χτες να τελειωσουν οι εργασιες συνδεσης μου με τον Pit.Σ'αυτο το σημειο θα θελα να Ευχαριστησω ολους οσους βοηθησανε στην συνδεση  Συγκεκριμενα τον Pit---middle_EAST_WEST---costas43gr---spirosco---antonisk7---liousis
> Αν ξεχασα καποιον συγχωρεστεμαι...  
> Να σται καλα παιδια   
> Με το καλο και αλλα links


Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας!

----------


## PIT

Αντωνη απο κει μπορεις να πιασεις το ΑΡ μου??

----------


## PIT

Το μονο κακο ειναι οτι πρεπει να κατεβασουμε το πιατο και να μεγαλωσουμε τους οδηγους απο τις μοιρες για να παρει το πιατο λιγο updil και να το κεντραρουμε.

----------


## antonisk7

ΡΙΤ οταν περάσω από Χαλκιδα θα σου κανω ενα τηλ να δουμε αν με βλέπεις

----------


## PIT

ΟΚ εγω εδω θα ειμαι!
Βασιλης

----------


## PIT

Εγιναν οι εργασιες στο πιατο : Ανοιχτηκαν οι οδηγοι των μοιρων του πιατου ωστε να παρει περισσοτερο updilt. 
To σημα βελτιωθηκε στα -60 (απο μεριας μου) και -56 (απο μεριας neo4).
Περισσοτερο να ταυτιστουν αυτα δεν γινοταν με τιποτα. anyway!!  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Εύγε βρε λεβέντες  ::  !!!!

----------


## neo4

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΗΡΘΕ Η ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΕΣ FOTO ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΟ-PC (ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ PC ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΑΛΚΟΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΩΝ)
ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ FOTO ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ "ΙΔΙΟΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ"

----------


## neo4

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ.....

----------


## neo4

Αναβαθμιστικα και εγω και εγινα BB κομβος, μετα απο καμποσους μηνες σαν client στον Βασιλη(PIT). 

Περαστηκε mikrotik 2.9.27 + Quagga-0.98.6. και η νεα IP του router ειναι:
IP 10.145.10.129

Επισεις ευχαριστουμε τον Κωστα(costas43gr) για τις καιρειες και σημαντικες διορθωσεις του  ::  
Τhanks Bill!  ::

----------


## gotchagr

Μπράβο βρε! Και εις ανώτερα!  ::

----------


## socrates

Ωραίος!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

```
C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert 10.145.10.129

Tracing route to 10.145.10.129 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-thunder.rainbow.awmn [10.15.162.75]
  3    11 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-rainbow.mary.awmn [10.13.250.97]
  4     6 ms     9 ms     8 ms  gw-mary.philip.awmn [10.17.121.105]
  5    25 ms    11 ms    24 ms  gw-philip.b52.awmn [10.42.44.203]
  6    37 ms    31 ms    72 ms  gw-b52.pater2.awmn [10.42.44.246]
  7    46 ms    18 ms    30 ms  10.67.158.254
  8    11 ms    15 ms    14 ms  gw-stelios1540.parnitha.awmn [10.36.234.222]
  9    65 ms    31 ms    26 ms  10.146.3.201
 10    51 ms    40 ms    62 ms  10.146.3.254
 11   163 ms    68 ms    61 ms  10.145.7.249
 12   451 ms   305 ms   548 ms  10.145.10.129

Trace complete.
```

Αντε παντα τετοια, καλη συνεχεια...  ::   ::

----------


## neo4

Ευτυχως δεν παρουσιαστικαν ιδιαιτερα προβληματα (θυμιζω την γκαντεμια την δικη μου αλλα και του Βασιλη στις αρχες) και η αναβαθμιση εγινε γρηγορα!!  ::   :: 
Αυτο που θελει ακομη καποια βελτιωση ειναι το σημα μας και σιγκεκριμενα να μειωθει η διαφορα μεταξυ μας!  ::  
Εφοσον βρηκαμε λυση σε ολα τα αλλα θα βρεθει και σε αυτο  ::   ::

----------


## neo4

Βεβαια μετα την ολη εργασια δεν θα μπορουσε να λειπει και η επιβραυευσει μας με 1,5κ παϊδακια στα καρβουνα  ::   ::  
Ετσι ο κοπος μας δεν πηγε σιγουρα χαμενος  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Αντε Γιωργο καλοριζικος, και να γεμισεις το 4απλο  ::   ::  

Ανεβασε και τις Φοτο  ::

----------


## neo4

Σας παραθετω ορισμενες Foto απο την εργασια στησηματος του κομβου  ::  
Θα δειτε οτι τοποθετησαμε μια γωνια ωστε να αποφυγουμε την πολυκατοικια που ειναι ακριβως μπροστα μας.
Ετσι βελτιωθηκε αρκετα και το σημα μας  ::   ::

----------


## neo4

Αποθανατησαμε και καποιες στιγμης της χαλαρωσης που δεν ηταν αλλη βεβαια απο τα παϊδακια στα καρβουνα και οι παγωμενες μπιρες  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Καλορίζικος, αλλά κάτι δεν πάει καλά...



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                       gw-local.dti.awmn -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                        OpenWrt.dti.awmn -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|            bridge-routerboard5.dti.awmn -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|        gw-dti.universalelectronics.awmn -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                             10.77.91.17 -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    3 |   32 |    0 |
|                             10.77.91.26 -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    5 |   32 |   16 |
|                gw-amar.stelios1540.awmn -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    6 |   32 |   16 |
|            gw-stelios1540.parnitha.awmn -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    7 |   16 |   16 |
|                            10.146.3.201 -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |    7 |   31 |    0 |
|                            10.146.3.254 -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |   10 |   31 |    0 |
|                            10.145.7.249 -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |   12 |   47 |   16 |
|                           10.145.10.129 -    0 |   49 |   49 |   47 | 1541 | 8891 |  125 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## PIT

Δαμιανε αν δεν κανω λαθος δεν θα πρεπει να περνουσε απο την 10.145.10.250 (ιπ εχω απο το δικο του subnet)???

----------


## neo4

Τελικα το προβλημα επικεντρωνεται στην αρκετα μεγαλη διαφορα(7-8dBm) του σηματος μας και σε μικροεμποδιο που παρεμβαλετε μεταξυ μας!
Το προβλημα βεβαια εστιαστικε απο τον costas43gr στον οποιο οφειλουμε ακομη ενα ευχαριστω  ::   ::  
Μια μικρομετρικη στοχευση ισως δωσει και την λυση που ψαχνουμε  ::   ::

----------


## liousis

ΕΥΓΕ!!!!!
Καλορίζικος Γιώργη!!!!

----------


## neo4

> ΕΥΓΕ!!!!!
> Καλορίζικος Γιώργη!!!!



Να 'σαι καλα ρε Πανο!! 
Ελπιζω και εσυ να ξεπερασεις τα προβληματα οσον αφορα το link σου(και οχι μονο) και να σταματησει αυτη η γκαντεμια που μας γυροφερνει...  ::

----------


## neo4

Παιδια πριν απο μερικες μερες τοποθετησαμε με τον Βασιλη (ΡΙΤ) στον κομβο μου και μια omni 9 db ωστε να αναβαθμηστει οχι μονο ο κομβος μου αλλα και η ευρητερη περιοχη  :: 
Ελπιζω να εχει και συνεχεια αυτο σε περαιτερω αναπτυξη...
Σχετικες foto εντος των ημερων  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Όρτσα τα πανιά Γιώργο.

Καλά ταξίδια.  ::

----------


## PIT

Επισης παιζει και DHCP Server για αμεση αποδωση IP διευθυνσεων. 

Για Static IP επικοινωνείστε με τον κομβουχο (neo4) ειτε με pm ειτε με mail

----------


## neo4

> Όρτσα τα πανιά Γιώργο.
> 
> Καλά ταξίδια.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## neo4

Οριστε και καποιες foto απο την τοποθετηση της omni...

----------


## sv1bjr

Ωραία.  ::  

Με το καλό και με υπηρεσίες.  ::

----------


## neo4

Δυστυχως οι συγκεκριμενες foto δεν ειναι καλης ποιοτητας λογου κινητου για αυτο και η σχετικη θολουρα..
Θα προσπαθησω για καλυτερες με μηχανη  ::

----------


## PIT

Aντε και με πολλους πελατες  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Μια χαρα ειναι, με πολλους πελατες, αρχισε την εξαπλωση....  ::

----------


## neo4

Σ'ευχαριστω Κωστα! Τωρα για " πολλους πελατες" δεν ξερω λογω της τοποθεσιας (περιτριγυριζομαι απο κτιρια!!)  ::  
Προς το παρων παντος δεν εκδηλωθηκε καποιο ενδιαφερον  ::  Θα δειξει  ::

----------


## neo4

Ο χιονιας περασε και απο την Χαλκιδα  ::  
Φοβερος καιρος χτες το βραδυ, απιστευτο κρυο  ::  
Και μερικες foto απο την σημερινη Χαλκιδα με βαση την δικια μου οπτικη  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

> Ο χιονιας περασε και απο την Χαλκιδα  
> Φοβερος καιρος χτες το βραδυ, απιστευτο κρυο  
> Και μερικες foto απο την σημερινη Χαλκιδα με βαση την δικια μου οπτικη


Έξοχα και όσο σκέπτομαι αν γινόταν το περασμένο Σ/Κ,....... ανατριχιάζω  ::

----------


## neo4

Ουτε να το σκεφτομαι...  ::  
Ειμασταν τυχεροι που ειχε καλο καιρο και εγινε καλη δουλεια  ::   ::

----------


## neo4

Οι σημερινες foto νομιζω τα λενε ολα  ::  
Καμια σχεση με χτες και το τοπιο σημερα εγινε ωραιοτερο  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Μπράβο Γιώργο

Η προηγούμενη σειρά καθώς και η τελευταία με την προοδευτική χιονοκάλυψη αποτελούν ένα ωραίο ντοκουμέντο για την περιοχή της Χαλκίδας που δεν συνηθίζει να ντύνεται στα λευκά όπως τώρα.

Κρίμα που δεν είχες την ευκαιρία να αποθανατήσεις και την περιοχή της παραλίας, στην γέφυρα, σημείο αντιπροσωπευτικό της πόλης.  ::

----------


## neo4

> Κρίμα που δεν είχες την ευκαιρία να αποθανατήσεις και την περιοχή της παραλίας, στην γέφυρα, σημείο αντιπροσωπευτικό της πόλης.


Ημασταν μεχρι πριν λιγο για ζεστο καφε με τον Βσιλη στην παραλια αλλα δυστυχως ξεχασα να παρω την φωτογραφικη μαζι μου  ::  
Παντως το τοπιο ηταν φανταστικο  ::  αλλο να το περιγραφω και αλλο να το βλεπεις  ::   ::

----------

